# Sandy Lane Equestrian?



## Kitei (31 December 2013)

Looking to start some lessons in a few weeks, as I'm currently not riding and would like to be doing so again before Harry is backed. Sandy Lane Equestrian happens to be very, very near to where I keep him, so if it's any good, it'd be nice and easy to get to after seeing to him.

Just wondering if anyone has any experience of the place? Also, wondering if the allow own-horses in lessons, as once he is eventually backed and in work, it's not far to hack to, so if it's any good, it might be worth continuing.

(Alternatively, if anyone knows of any loan horses in Weaverham for 1-2 days a week, 15hh upwards, that'd also be welcome ;DD)


----------



## rachyblue (1 January 2014)

Friend of mine rode at Sandy Lane and really rated it. I was/am looking into going myself as I am in a similar situation to you. Maybe we could go together?


----------



## buddylove (1 January 2014)

Would Cranage be too far for a part loan?


----------



## Kitei (1 January 2014)

Unfortunately Cranage is indeed too far. For it to work out time-wise (and cost), I'd need it to be pretty much in Weaverham. 

Going together might be nice.  Then I'm not the only new person around.


----------



## rachyblue (3 January 2014)

It'd be weekends for me, no time after work after taking care of his nibs.


----------



## Grumpyfell (5 January 2014)

I had a few lessons at Sandy Lane when my pony was out of action a couple of years ago.  I found them really helpful, they found me a super cob to ride and were not afraid to tell an ancient rider how to improve.


----------

